# First kayak



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Just ventured into the world of kayaking this weekend. Bought a 10 ft pelican. Nice little yak for my first. question is, do I have to register and get a watercraft license for it, like my pontoon? I tried to read through the reg. but as usual, they are to confusing, or I guess just not clear to me. I was thinking about taking it out for a cruise today, but didn't want my first experience to end up costing me.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, you have to register it like a boat.
But it's way cheaper since it's a hand powered boat. Save yourself some time and aggravation and get the "alternative" sticker that has your numbers right on the sticker. 
Congrats on the new yak!


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

You have to register it. You can do it all via snail mail. It took my sticker a week or so to get here.

Check out

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercra...onforHandpoweredBoats/tabid/2776/Default.aspx


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, you do have to register it.....If you are going to use any kind of motor onit, you have to do the full blown registration w/bow numbers and all....for your boat, you can do the simpler/cheaper registration which is good for 3 years and involves a rectagular stick on either the side or across the top behind the seat.....I forget how much it was, but you can do the registrations at a lot of area boat dealers, BMV offices, or mail in the form and they mail it back to you w/in a couple of days....do a google search for Ohio division of watercraft and you can download the forms....a lot of people don't bother to register them, but the fine is considerably more than the registration......

enjoy your new toy!

Mike


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, kickass knives!!!


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, they are!


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

The sticker last for 3 years, Congrats.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it's only $20 for the 3 years, too. I just had to register mine in February, I think it's a good deal.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Yes, you have to register it like a boat.
> But it's way cheaper since it's a hand powered boat. Save yourself some time and aggravation and get the "alternative" sticker that has your numbers right on the sticker.
> Congrats on the new yak!


For the love of god and all that is holy get the alternative sticker and dont be a [email protected] like I was. I regret it more than anything.

Especially if your Yak is not smooth. Mine has small dimples on it and it just makes everything really annoying.

Oh almost forgot welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Little tip from your buddy:
Prior to placing any kind of sticker on any yak, clean area with alcohol. Then place sticker and use a hair dryer to heat it up and smooth it out some more.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I personally like the air bubbles and peeling corners on my sticker, thank you very much


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Quick tip: I just bought a kayak as well, and am familiar with the excient, so co gratulations. Honestly, it's 10 times better than bank fishng the rivers. I digress...

Sendin your registration ASAP. However, the gentlemen at Outdoor Source told me I'd be safe having the kayak on the rivers and carrying my kayak purchase receiptand a copy of the registration application on me. This way you can take it out while you wait on the registration. Mine took almost 2 weeks to arrive. 
Also, the alternative registration is worththe extra couple of bucks for certain.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll admit it...when I first got into yakkin' in 2006, I got busted fishing out of my unregistered Manta Ray 12. It was an $80 fine, when registration was $15 for 3 years! Eighty dollars is about 13% of my yak's purchase price! Take it from me...don't risk it.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Take it from the pros......

Best advice #1


> I'll admit it...when I first got into yakkin' in 2006, I got busted fishing out of my unregistered Manta Ray 12. It was an $80 fine, when registration was $15 for 3 years! Eighty dollars is about 13% of my yak's purchase price! Take it from me...don't risk it.



Best advice #2



Bubbagon said:


> Little tip from your buddy:
> Prior to placing any kind of sticker on any yak, clean area with alcohol. Then place sticker and use a hair dryer to heat it up and smooth it out some more.


If you could see my Marine gooped Reg Stickers you would probably LYFAO.


----------

